# theme for school magazine



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm brainstorming for some magazine theme ideas. the only thing i have so far is religion/obsessions/technology.

What kinds of themes would interest you for a school magazine?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orpheus,

If it's not too late - you could do career planning, like "What's out there", and world events and how education in various fields can make a difference?

It's probably nerdy, but worth a shot! :stu


----------

